# how to preserve genes?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Let's say I have a corpse and I want to preserve its gene

How can I do that? 

Just throw it in a freezer and cryogenically frozen it? 

or dip it in a soultion and freeze it?

any comments are welcome!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

preserve its genes for what?

You dont need to freeze a whole corpse to preserve its genome... 

And you cant cryogenically freeze cells with a regular -20c freezer, you need a slow cooling method to -80C and then into liquid nitrogen. Thats how we freeze cells in the lab. 

As for DNA, RNA, protein we keep those for years in -80C...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey BIGfishy whose body you are going to freeze


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> preserve its genes for what?
> 
> You dont need to freeze a whole corpse to preserve its genome...
> 
> ...


for future refence

let's say A + B => produce a lot of good quality AB => $$$$$$

but AB + A => fail to produce a lot of AAB => $$$

and AB + B => fail to produce good quality of ABB = >$$

Rather than selective breeding, can we just keep the A + B gene? When cloning is more common, just simply clone back A & B and then it can produce back the same result as before.

Does it make sense?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> for future refence
> 
> let's say A + B => produce a lot of good quality AB => $$$$$$
> 
> ...


If you had access to cloning, why not just clone a lot of AB? Besides, I don't think cloning will ever be accessible on a home scale.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

solarz said:


> If you had access to cloning, why not just clone a lot of AB? Besides, I don't think cloning will ever be accessible on a home scale.


Let's say it takes $10 to make a clone

$10 per AB

I can use $20 to make a copy of A & B

Then A & B -> produce a good amount of AB and it still cost me $20 to make

In the commerical perspective, cloning A & B is more profitable than making AB


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Let's say it takes $10 to make a clone
> 
> $10 per AB
> 
> ...


Actually, why not just get 2 ABs and have them breed true?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Let's say it takes $10 to make a clone
> 
> $10 per AB
> 
> ...


Not really, because what you have is AB and from your own emission AB does not product quality off spring. So you have a genetically flawed product (animal) that without cloning will produce less quality offspring.

This is the reason it takes generations of selective breeding to have a desirable linage.
Cloning prevents the process of evolution; it's an abomination to GOD


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Cloning prevents the process of evolution; it's an abomination to GOD


That has to be one of the most conflicting sentences I've read on this forum.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> That has to be one of the most conflicting sentences I've read on this forum.


How so? can there not be a higher power? Do you not believe in evolution?

Can they not co-exist?

Hmm.... I believe in both....


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Let's get back on topic guys

ViaGen offer $1500 per tissue sample + $150 annual rate of keeping an animal gene in storage

$1650 x 2 samples = $3300 for the first year 

My question is, is there a way of DIY an ultra low temperature freezer? is it possible? doable? 

In the mean time, a cloned animal will cost roughly $40,000 to $50,000+, and it's too much. I need the service for around $5000 to $10,000. Until then, it's storage ++++++++!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

First, marbled crayfish (the only example that comes to mind among the higher animals) and many single celled organisms clone themselves. So if you subscribe to that philosophy, it's all natural. Also, evolution can occur in clonal reproduction, much the same way that it occurs in non-clonal species: random mutation and selection bias.



bigfishy said:


> Let's get back on topic guys


Second, keep it this way.

You could probably DIY a -80, but why? Anyways, what animal do you have that you want to bank? If it's a fish, it's probably a lot easier to bank, but raising it might be extremely difficult if people aren't already really good at raising the fry.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Second, keep it this way.
> 
> You could probably DIY a -80, but why? Anyways, what animal do you have that you want to bank? If it's a fish, it's probably a lot easier to bank, but raising it might be extremely difficult if people aren't already really good at raising the fry.


blue bolt extreme


----------

